# Graved Heilbutt?



## Karstein (15. August 2005)

Hat von euch schon jemand einmal versucht, frischen Heilbutt zu gravettieren? Vom Fettgehalt müsste das doch eigentlich hinhauen, oder?  #c


----------



## Tuempelteddy (15. August 2005)

*AW: Graved Heilbutt?*

Jo, habe ich schon mehrmals gemacht, auch kalt geräuchert. Allerdings den Schwarzen Heilbutt und ziehe ihm seitdem dem Lachs vor. Vom Fettgehalt ähnlich wie Lachs, vom Geschack her finde ich ihn besser.

Torsten


----------



## Karstein (15. August 2005)

*AW: Graved Heilbutt?*

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort, Torsten! #6

Na den schwrazen Heilbutt an den Haken zu locken dürfte schwerer sein als den braunen - und der braune soll geschmacklich noch über dem schwarzen stehen. Bin gespannt, ob wir es schaffen, einen ordentlichen Testfisch an den Haken zu bekommen.


----------



## noose (15. August 2005)

*AW: Graved Heilbutt?*

Hallo Tuempelteddy


Hast du den Heilbutt in Filets oder Steaks eingelegt?

(also längs filetiert oder quer geschnitten in Steaks)

Und hast du auch ein spezielles Rezept?

Habe grade Lachs gemacht ,vom Feinstem


----------



## Tuempelteddy (15. August 2005)

*AW: Graved Heilbutt?*

@ Karsten
Vom "Braunen" glaube ich nicht, dass er vom Fettgehalt da mithalten kann. Ich habe die paar, die ich bis jetzt überlisten konnte, immer gebraten. Da hatte ich so den Eindruck, dass das Fleisch so in etwa dem der Scholle oder Flunder nahe kommt(vom Fettgehalt; geschmacklich topp).
Den "Schwarzen" muss ich leider auch immer kaufen aber was macht man nicht alles für seinen Lieblingsfisch (in der Küche)?

@ noose

ich habe den Heilbutt filetiert und dann genau wie Lachs weiter zubereitet. Allerdings musst du dir im Laden 'nen schön dicken raussuchen, damit es auch vernünftige Filets ergibt.

Torsten


----------



## Karstein (17. August 2005)

*AW: Graved Heilbutt?*

@ Torsten: na auf den schwarzen Heilbutt werden wir bestimmt auch nicht stoßen - es sei denn, wir kommen raus zum Schelf. 

Aber bei einem ordentlichen Butt werden wir beide Varianten mal testen, einen Teil braten, einen beizen.

Danke nochmals für die Info!


----------

